# Things have changed on MT - Blog Post



## Xue Sheng (Jun 13, 2017)

Things have changed on MT

Or it could also be my I don’t have the tolerance I use to have for suffering fools.


----------



## Steve (Jun 13, 2017)




----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jun 13, 2017)

I want to "dislike" this because I like your posts and don't like that you would be leaving, but that's also not what the button is for.


----------



## wingchun100 (Jun 13, 2017)

I am in agreement with a lot of what you said. I have also left and come back several times.


----------



## hoshin1600 (Jun 13, 2017)

i dont have anyone on ignore.  my brain just filters out stuff on its own.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 13, 2017)

hoshin1600 said:


> i dont have anyone on ignore.  my brain just filters out stuff on its own.



use to do that, apparently I can't anymore, like I said my tolerance for such things is not what it use to be.... I pretty much look at it this way these days



> *From the book - Zen in the Martial Arts by Joe Hyams*
> 
> *Chapter Title “Do Not Disturb”*
> 
> ...



Why let them waste my time


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 13, 2017)

There's people I miss from here, some I still chat to outside MT as they no longer want to be here.
I have one person on my ignore list who is very firmly on ignore and always will be, I don't even peek though sometimes someone will let me know when something outrageous has been said about me to which my reply is usually a long laugh.
There's an ebb and flow with MT as with most organisations and the like, basically though while I enjoy chatting to people here it's not important enough for me to think or worry about, some posts I would miss so please don't go away XS, you may not feel the love but it's there mate!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 13, 2017)

*As one of the posters that I enjoy reading a lot I hope that you do not go*.  There will as Tez3 mentioined always be an ebb and flow here at MartialTalk.  Some posters you absolutely love to connect with and some others that you will not like.  Like you I have been here a long time and enjoy almost everyone's posts.  The nature of forums is that some times we need a break.  Both of us have taken breaks before but we come back because of the connections.  My hope is that you stick around because MartialTalk would be a sadder place without you Xue!


----------



## Buka (Jun 13, 2017)

Don't go, Xue, just put everybody else on ignore except me. Then we can, you know, argue about things without getting interrupted.


----------



## oaktree (Jun 15, 2017)

My thoughts after being on martial talk for about ten years is f uck martial talk.
Exactly why I never became a paid member, 
I may pop in some times but I rather train and do other things then sit around debating which art is real or not or who's balls are made of steel and who's are not.


----------



## Paul_D (Jun 15, 2017)

oaktree said:


> I may pop in some times but I rather train and do other things then sit around debating


That would be ok, trouble is there is little debate.  Certain people post with alarming frequency on any and all topics, even topics which they clearly do not understand and no nothing about, whilst refusing to accept any opinion, no matter how informed, that disagrees with their own.


----------



## drop bear (Jun 16, 2017)

Yeah. When I started there was basically a team of  mean girls who would patronize and demean anybody with any sort of contrary view.

As if there was some sort of pecking order of posters. And that even justifying their position was considered offensive.

That has pretty much stopped except for the occasional pile on the new guy. 

But for the most part everyone gets a fair suck of the sauce bottle.

It definitely means there are more fools. But there is also more character.


----------



## Buka (Jun 16, 2017)

To me, MartialTalk is kinda' like chop socky porn. I read posts, not knowing anything about some of the subjects, some I know a little about, some a lot about, some I don't care about....yet - I really like reading everyone's thoughts, frustrations, opinions, loves, hates, and even some of the bullshik.

I go through my day, working, chilling, whatever, and so much of what is said here runs through my mind at some points throughout my day. There has not been one day that I haven't thought about something concerning Martial Arts since I was in my teens. I like thinking about Martial Arts, it's just something I do, it's part of how I've always approached training.

Martial Talk is a stimulus for me. And it's fun. But more important, at least for me, it's a conduit for knowledge. When you think about it, SO much is said here. If you can't find something that intrigues you, helps you, touches you, or makes you think, then I don't know what to tell you. We are all informed and influenced by those directly around us. And by those we interact with in other ways. To me, MT is one of those ways I interact. I'm glad it works for me.

So, when I come here, it's like home. Other fools, teachers, crazy people, wannabe Ninjas, fighters, students, fitness freaks, trolls, whatevers....all in one place. (I've always liked convenience.)

As for those not into the same things, or for A-holes who only like to argue - if it's coming from the right place, I'm okay with that, too.

Carry on. And, of course, F you all.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 16, 2017)

If you stay, we will teach you the secret stuff.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 16, 2017)

Buka said:


> As for those not into the same things, or for A-holes who only like to argue - if it's coming from the right place, I'm okay with that, too.



Agreed....IMO those I am talking about are not coming from the right place.

oh and....May you walk a mile under a diseased camel


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 16, 2017)

Touch Of Death said:


> If you stay, we will teach you the secret stuff.



Yeah right...your just hoping I hang around long enough for you to steal my high level secret Chinese pirate ninjer jedi death touch stuff


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jun 16, 2017)

Buka said:


> To me, MartialTalk is kinda' like chop socky porn. I read posts, not knowing anything about some of the subjects, some I know a little about, some a lot about, some I don't care about....yet - I really like reading everyone's thoughts, frustrations, opinions, loves, hates, and even some of the bullshik.
> 
> I go through my day, working, chilling, whatever, and so much of what is said here runs through my mind at some points throughout my day. There has not been one day that I haven't thought about something concerning Martial Arts since I was in my teens. I like thinking about Martial Arts, it's just something I do, it's part of how I've always approached training.
> 
> ...


Well said, Buka.

Oh, and F you, too.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 16, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> Oh, and F you, too.



all these promises, I fear I will be disappointed though, far too many miles between us all!


----------



## Martial D (Jun 16, 2017)

Paul_D said:


> That would be ok, trouble is there is little debate.  Certain people post with alarming frequency on any and all topics, even topics which they clearly do not understand and no nothing about, whilst refusing to accept any opinion, no matter how informed, that disagrees with their own.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jun 16, 2017)

Martial D said:


>


Pretty much the only topics I see Paul post on are those related to self defense...


----------



## Paul_D (Jun 16, 2017)

Martial D said:


>


Actually my opinion has been changed on two or three key issues since I've been here.  It's one of the reasons I stick around.

As for posting I tend to stick to areas where I at least have some idea of what I'm talking about.  That doesn't mean you have to agree with me, and quite frankly if certain people on here did then I'd know I was doIng something wrong.  Being told you are wrong by people who know what they are talking about will change my opinion, being told by people who don't even understand something a fundamentally basic as the difference between consensual fighting and SD, will not.

Further, you won't find me posting in pretty much 90% of the topics on here.  Unlike some who insist on pontificating on subjects which they clearly (and sometimes openly admit they) don't understand- as just one example,  don't understand kata, don't know how to interpret Kata don't know how to apply kata, and don't train kata, yet the instist on telling people who have used kata in a live SD situation, that it doesn't work.

So, nice try mate, but must try harder.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jun 16, 2017)

Xue Sheng said:


> Things have changed on MT
> 
> Or it could also be my I don’t have the tolerance I use to have for suffering fools.


 wow 10 years is a long time.  You have probably talked about the same topics at least 5 times.  I enjoy my ignore button.  It helps me to Foget the nonsense faster when I don't have to see it all the time. Other than that I'm just running out of stuff to saw.  My main goal was to share a little knowledge about Jow Ga Kung fu and I think I've completed that goal.  There's not much more I can share without giving up the "secrets".  

It would be very difficult to have anything fresh after 10 years.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 16, 2017)

JowGaWolf said:


> wow 10 years is a long time.  You have probably talked about the same topics at least 5 times.  I enjoy my ignore button.  It helps me to Foget the nonsense faster when I don't have to see it all the time. Other than that I'm just running out of stuff to saw.  My main goal was to share a little knowledge about Jow Ga Kung fu and I think I've completed that goal.  There's not much more I can share without giving up the "secrets".
> 
> It would be very difficult to have anything fresh after 10 years.



There are a few that have been here longer


----------



## Martial D (Jun 16, 2017)

Paul_D said:


> being told by people who don't even understand something a fundamentally basic as the difference between consensual fighting and SD, will not.


Ok, if you want to drag that up at least get it right, as that was not my position. My position(that you never even addressed) was that fighting is fighting. What separates SD from a concentual fight takes place beforehand. You even admitted that if you did not know the precurser events you couldn't tell the difference. Spare me



> yet the instist on telling people who have used kata in a live SD situation, that it doesn't work.



Yes, and I also don't need to train how to make chi balls to confidently say they don't work either.



> So, nice try mate, but must try harder.


Well, I could always try passive aggressively following you around the forums disliking all your posts without actually responding to them...


----------



## Buka (Jun 16, 2017)

I don't think it's difficult to have fresh things after ten years. During those ten years, if a Martial Artist hasn't learned quite a bit - something ain't right.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jun 16, 2017)

kempodisciple said:


> Pretty much the only topics I see Paul post on are those related to self defense...


Agreed. Between me and Paul, I'm far more likely to post on a topic where my experience is limited.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jun 16, 2017)

Buka said:


> I don't think it's difficult to have fresh things after ten years. During those ten years, if a Martial Artist hasn't learned quite a bit - something ain't right.


I'm just glad I haven't been here 10 years. I don't want to know what foolishness I'd have been spouting back then.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jun 16, 2017)

Buka said:


> I don't think it's difficult to have fresh things after ten years. During those ten years, if a Martial Artist hasn't learned quite a bit - something ain't right.


Learning new stuff isn't the same as being able to post what was learn.  I learned tons of stuff but I can't share it because of my school or because I don't want some guy to misuse the knowledge that I put out there.


----------



## Paul_D (Jun 16, 2017)

Martial D said:


> Ok, if you want to drag that up at least get it right, as that was not my position.


I didn't say it was your position, I wasn't talking about you, it was just a general example from the forum.  You see this is another problem, people seeing things that aren't actually written and then replying to what wasn't said.  



Martial D said:


> What separates SD from a concentual fight takes place beforehand. You even admitted that if you did not know the precurser events you couldn't tell the difference.


Yes, because in *some* cases they do look they same. (Although if done correctly it won't).  However even in *some* situations where they do look the same it doesn't mean that, legally, they are.  And legality is the big thing when it comes to SD.  Otherwise people would just go around beating the snot out of random people in the street but never get prosecuted as it was SD.  This isn't the thread to get into that though, so enough of that.



Martial D said:


> Spare me


Happily, I never had any intention of speaking to you, you're the one that quoted me, and continues to do so.  If you to be spared stop quoting me.  



Martial D said:


> Yes, and I also don't need to train how to make chi balls to confidently say they don't work either.


My point proven.  Rather than ask someone to explain what they don't understand, or provide links/information to further their understanding,  this is the prevelant attitude.  Dismiss it because they don't understand it. (I'm not talking chi balls here btw). Talking to people like that is like wrestling a pig.  Pointless, as you just end up covered in **** and the pig is happy.

Some come here to share knowledge and learn.  Increasingly MT is home to more and more people with no intention of trying to learn anything from anyone, they just come to tell everybody me they are wrong, even on topics they admit they don't understand.



Martial D said:


> Well, I could always try passive aggressively following you around the forums disliking all your posts without actually responding to them...


I would actively recommend you do so, that certainly takes less effort than trying to understand them.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 16, 2017)

Paul_D said:


> You see this is another problem, people seeing things that aren't actually written and then replying to what wasn't said.



Absolutely this!  Oh a hundred, a thousand, a million times this!


----------



## Flying Crane (Jun 16, 2017)

Paul_D said:


> I didn't say it was your position, I wasn't talking about you, it was just a general example from the forum.  You see this is another problem, people seeing things that aren't actually written and then replying to what wasn't said.
> 
> 
> Yes, because in *some* cases they do look they same. (Although if done correctly it won't).  However even in *some* situations where they do look the same it doesn't mean that, legally, they are.  And legality is the big thing when it comes to SD.  Otherwise people would just go around beating the snot out of random people in the street but never get prosecuted as it was SD.  This isn't the thread to get into that though, so enough of that.
> ...


See, I can tell that you are responding to something that somebody said, but apparently it is somebody I have on ignore and don't see anymore so I only see your half of the conflict.

MWUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!

The ignore button works.  Use it.  Some people are here to waste your time.  These things they pretend to not understand, have been explained over and over.  There is no point in doing so again.  They aren't interested in a discussion.  Don't get suckered into it. 

Ignore him.


----------



## Martial D (Jun 16, 2017)

Flying Crane said:


> See, I can tell that you are responding to something that somebody said, but apparently it is somebody I have on ignore and don't see anymore so I only see your half of the conflict.
> 
> MWUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Passive aggressive much?


----------



## Martial D (Jun 16, 2017)

Paul_D said:


> I didn't say it was your position, I wasn't talking about you, it was just a general example from the forum.  You see this is another problem, people seeing things that aren't actually written and then replying to what wasn't said.
> 
> 
> Yes, because in *some* cases they do look they same. (Although if done correctly it won't).  However even in *some* situations where they do look the same it doesn't mean that, legally, they are.  And legality is the big thing when it comes to SD.  Otherwise people would just go around beating the snot out of random people in the street but never get prosecuted as it was SD.  This isn't the thread to get into that though, so enough of that.
> ...


Well following me around with your finger on the dislike button in pretty much every topic has worked for you I guess. I don't think I have it in me to act in such a cowardly manner myself, I prefer to actually engage. Thanks for the advice all the same.

In other news, if you want to conflate choreographed dancing with combat, go right ahead, but don't expect such claims to go unchallenged.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 17, 2017)

Martial D said:


> In other news, if you want to conflate choreographed dancing with combat,






because Gurkha's do kata too. ( this was filmed on the camp up the road from me)


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 17, 2017)

And of course kata doesn't work.....
Gurkha fought off Afghan insurgent in hand-to-hand combat


----------



## Martial D (Jun 17, 2017)

Tez3 said:


> And of course kata doesn't work.....
> Gurkha fought off Afghan insurgent in hand-to-hand combat


ROFL.

Are you familiar with the term nonsequitur?

I run a mile a day, I know how to fight, therefore running is an effective form of fighting.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 17, 2017)

Martial D said:


> ROFL.
> 
> Are you familiar with the term nonsequitur?
> 
> I run a mile a day, I know how to fight, therefore running is an effective form of fighting.



Oh I'm familiar with quite a lots of things including people who talk through their backsides and try to come over as knowing things they don't. There's a lot of things I know I don't know and don't pretend to, there's a lot of things I know and there's a few things I'm an expert in, one of those things is detecting BS. I've heard it from so many sources I recognise it immediately just from a couple of words...in this case 'are you familiar with'. 

Oh and next time you want to try to argue a point, try making it a valid argument, you know, because really your ignorance is hampering conversation. Your attempted put downs are poor, your arguments childishly ignorant, your failed sarcasm is laughable and your bitchiness will never amount to anything. Remember I am not a *****, I am THE ***** and that's Ms ***** to you so run along and find some playmates of your own age to play with.

Now, if that doesn't make him put me on 'ignore'........


----------



## Flying Crane (Jun 17, 2017)

Tez3 said:


> Oh I'm familiar with quite a lots of things including people who talk through their backsides and try to come over as knowing things they don't. There's a lot of things I know I don't know and don't pretend to, there's a lot of things I know and there's a few things I'm an expert in, one of those things is detecting BS. I've heard it from so many sources I recognise it immediately just from a couple of words...in this case 'are you familiar with'.
> 
> Oh and next time you want to try to argue a point, try making it a valid argument, you know, because really your ignorance is hampering conversation. Your attempted put downs are poor, your arguments childishly ignorant, your failed sarcasm is laughable and your bitchiness will never amount to anything. Remember I am not a *****, I am THE ***** and that's Ms ***** to you so run along and find some playmates of your own age to play with.
> 
> Now, if that doesn't make him put me on 'ignore'........


Ah, and once again, I can only see one half of the conflict.

MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 17, 2017)

Flying Crane said:


> Ah, and once again, I can only see one half of the conflict.
> 
> MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!



The best side of course!


----------



## Martial D (Jun 17, 2017)

Tez3 said:


> Oh I'm familiar with quite a lots of things including people who talk through their backsides and try to come over as knowing things they don't. There's a lot of things I know I don't know and don't pretend to, there's a lot of things I know and there's a few things I'm an expert in, one of those things is detecting BS. I've heard it from so many sources I recognise it immediately just from a couple of words...in this case 'are you familiar with'.
> 
> Oh and next time you want to try to argue a point, try making it a valid argument, you know, because really your ignorance is hampering conversation. Your attempted put downs are poor, your arguments childishly ignorant, your failed sarcasm is laughable and your bitchiness will never amount to anything. Remember I am not a *****, I am THE ***** and that's Ms ***** to you so run along and find some playmates of your own age to play with.
> 
> Now, if that doesn't make him put me on 'ignore'........


Nice meltdown. You might want to take a deep breath bro, and maybe try to keep it on topic. Your opinions of me are inconsequential.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jun 17, 2017)

Flying Crane said:


> Ah, and once again, I can only see one half of the conflict.
> 
> MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!


No, no. Tez has gone completely off her trolley, and is talking to herself.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 17, 2017)

Martial D said:


> Nice meltdown. You might want to take a deep breath bro, and maybe try to keep it on topic. Your opinions of me are inconsequential.



Ah the typical answer when a woman posts, 'ooh look she's hysterical'. Sorry sweetie, no meltdown ( you didn't see the laughing emojis), just my scorn and laughter. And my opinion of you has no consequences because frankly you aren't nearly interesting enough for me to have an opinion of.
*I love the fact that you have absolutely no sense of humour!*


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 17, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> No, no. Tez has gone completely off her trolley, and is talking to herself.



Gone doolally tat in fact!  To save you looking that up 'Go Dolally' - the meaning and origin of this phrase


----------



## drop bear (Jun 17, 2017)

Tez3 said:


> Oh I'm familiar with quite a lots of things including people who talk through their backsides and try to come over as knowing things they don't. There's a lot of things I know I don't know and don't pretend to, there's a lot of things I know and there's a few things I'm an expert in, one of those things is detecting BS. I've heard it from so many sources I recognise it immediately just from a couple of words...in this case 'are you familiar with'.
> 
> Oh and next time you want to try to argue a point, try making it a valid argument, you know, because really your ignorance is hampering conversation. Your attempted put downs are poor, your arguments childishly ignorant, your failed sarcasm is laughable and your bitchiness will never amount to anything. Remember I am not a *****, I am THE ***** and that's Ms ***** to you so run along and find some playmates of your own age to play with.
> 
> Now, if that doesn't make him put me on 'ignore'........



Ahhhh.

Now this reminds me of the good old days of martial talk. Exept all the same old people would be lining up to pile on.







I still rember someone putting out the warning. "Dont insult kata on here. You will cop it"

As if it was some sort of taboo criticism.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 17, 2017)

drop bear said:


> Now this reminds me of the good old days of martial talk


You weren't here in the 'good old days of martial talk'. 

If you think people were 'piling on' then you must be awfully soft for an Aussie! Good grief people are positively genteel here. What you actually mean of course is that people disagreed with you/didn't bite/laughed at you and you got peeved.



drop bear said:


> I still rember someone putting out the warning. "Dont insult kata on here. You will cop it"



Well you must admit people who have never done something, don't know anything about it and yet think they can criticise it are somewhat out on a limb as far as being taken seriously is concerned. What if I said Australia was a country you needed to dress in cold weather gear all the time because it snowed everywhere all the year round, men weren't allowed to vote, women had to marry or become nuns, wouldn't you say that was silly? Well if you've never been to Australia and you go around telling people all that you deserve to be put right. However if you've been to Australia and criticise the police force or the road system for example then a discussion can be made. Same with kata, why do people who have never done it think they can criticise it and be taken seriously? If they have studied it for a decent amount of time a discussion can be made.


----------



## Martial D (Jun 17, 2017)

Tez3 said:


> Ah the typical answer when a woman posts, 'ooh look she's hysterical'. Sorry sweetie, no meltdown ( you didn't see the laughing emojis), just my scorn and laughter. And my opinion of you has no consequences because frankly you aren't nearly interesting enough for me to have an opinion of.
> *I love the fact that you have absolutely no sense of humour!*


I have a great sense of humour. If you think anything you said was funny..then..don't quit your day job.

I also didn't know and don't care that you are a woman.


----------



## Martial D (Jun 17, 2017)

Tez3 said:


> You weren't here in the 'good old days of martial talk'.
> 
> If you think people were 'piling on' then you must be awfully soft for an Aussie! Good grief people are positively genteel here. What you actually mean of course is that people disagreed with you/didn't bite/laughed at you and you got peeved.
> 
> ...


I find it amusing that you can sit and talk like you have the first clue what I've done or what I know.

These are assumptions you've made to fit your narrative. 

All of your ad homs and red herring aside(try to focus?), again, if you think a preset sequence of choreographed moves will work in combat, go ahead and try it lol.

Reality is the ultimate BS detector.


----------



## jks9199 (Jun 17, 2017)

Thread locked so folks can cool down. 

Jks9199
Administrator 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------

